

Google Glass is not an Assault Weapon - gunnut
http://gunnut2013.tumblr.com/post/44320735845/google-glass-gun-ownership

======
iaw
Had to stop reading halfway through, where have they shown a causal link
between a reduction in gun violence and an increase in gun control? There were
numerous incidences of violence under the assault weapons ban and it's not
clear to me that the frequency has increased since the ban expired. Also,
there is a neglected third use of firearms for sport shooting.

While the authors overal point regarding Google Glass is something I agree
with his way of going about getting there reeks of propaganda for gun-control.
Can we cleanly separate the two issues or at least take an unbiased approach
to both?

------
Smudge
When it comes to "spectacles" on which people fixate, things like school
shootings get a lot more attention than the American Revolution. Not that I'd
call them that. (How about "tragedies")

